# Sebenza or RSK Mk1



## this_is_nascar (Feb 14, 2005)

Putting cost differences aside, given the choice, which one would you have as your day-to-day do-everything knife and why?


----------



## cy (Feb 14, 2005)

don't know about RSK, but there is just something about how solid and precise sebbie is. it's not a new design but a tried and proven one. where all possible angles have been worked out. 

As with ARC AAA, it's not the best at any one thing, but the best compromise of a lot of features. 

I use mine for ANY job that requires a knife. no babying this blade. like my CR2/Li14430, sm sebbie is always on my person.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 14, 2005)

Small regular or classic cy?


----------



## cy (Feb 14, 2005)

since I prefer a medium sized knife to EDC. I went with a small sebbie. 

small is relative, consider small sebbie to be a medium sized knife. compared to small knives like sypderco dragonfly. 

I saw atrickpay's large sebbie and decided that was not for me.

here's a size comp small sebbie next to U2


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, thanks. That's a small regular.


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd probably buy the small "grey turd" (used affectionately) - nice knives. It will probably be the next "Non gift, non custom" I buy. Of course I really want a wood inlay Sebbie, with dual studs - which is why I keep buying customs - as they cost in the same price range, and I can get knifes that _I_ like better. The "Plain" small sebbie is one heck of a knife however


----------



## Deanster (Feb 14, 2005)

Hiya T_i_N!

I recently bought a RSK Mk1, and it's a great knife in many ways - nice feel, nice weight, cuts great. However, it's chubby. Real chubby. The rounded handle is very thick, and takes up LOTS of space in my pocket (riding on its clip). 

It's thick enough that my pocket grazes doorways and tables when I've got it there, and the paint on the clip is worn off from rubbing on things. 

As you know, one of my favorite things about the Sebenza is how flat and thin it is in the pocket - the RSK is kind of the opposite of that approach. 

So, the RSK has moved to my car as an 'emergency' knife, and lives in the center console, where its fat body bothers no one. The Sebenza (small regular) still lives in my pocket. 

The difference is profound enough for me that I think you'd be better off with a Large Sebenza than a mini- RSK, in terms of flat ride. 

Finally, the very aggresive knurling of the RSK feels very rough, almost biting in my hand, especially on the spine of the handle - not very comfortable to use for extended periods.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Feb 15, 2005)

I have both, but prefer the RSK. 
I find it feels better in the hand. My Seb never gets carried any more, not because I don't want to scratch it up - it already is - but because I prefer the RSK.
Oh.. and the Benchmade is cheaper too.


----------



## newo (Feb 15, 2005)

I rotate EDCs between 2 large Sebbies, 2 small Sebbies, and 2 Mnandis. The Sebbies are regulars, not classics, but I'm an admitted a**ho** about this, so the Sebbies are all either unique graphics, or limited edition woodies. One of each, in each size. The Mnandis are all wood inlaid 'cuz my bride seized my mammoth tusk inlay as her own. I thought of it as a tax, and a bribe, rolled into one. 

Which size I carry on any given day depends upon what I'm wearing, and what I think I'll be doing.

On the Mnandis, and the unique graphics, I've removed the clips, and installed those little substitute plugs that CRK sells. Makes for a smaller, thinner profile in the pocket. On the woodies, I've left the clip on because it balances out the inlay on the back side.

Do I actually use these tarted up knives? You betcha! They are very sturdy, and they can take it. Or maybe I'm not that tough on them. Anyway, life is too short to drink cheap wine, or to compromise on one's toys!

On edit - the substitute plugs are only on the Sebbies. There is no substitute plug for a Mnandi, and the only hole left behind is a very small pilot-type alignment hole.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 15, 2005)

Ray,
One other thing to throw out for you to think about. BM introduced the 635 Mini Skirmish at the recent SHOT show. It's basically just a 630 Skirmish sized down to allow it to be legally carried in most US places (since the 630 is over 4", it is illegal to carry in several states).

Here's a picture of it, courtesy of *Doug Ritter's SHOT show review*:






The buzz is that the 635 is going to be a real competitor to the Sebenza line, *especially* if fit/finish are executed as well as they were on the 630. It is due out later this Spring, IIRC. It is only slightly smaller than the large sebenza, but at 1/2 to nearly 1/3 the price. Still the great S30V steel as in both of the other knives you mention.

Also, the 635 will have very nearly the exact same blade size and overall length of the Benchmade RSK MkI, however with a thinner body the Ti handle affords, opening holes instead of studs, and a framelock like the Sebenza. 

If you ask me, in general the 635 is nicer to look at than a plain Sebenza is, plus the 635 begs to be modded whereas I doubt I could ever lay a cutting tool to a Sebenza. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif However, I do like the blade shape of the Sebenza slightly better for a knife of that size.

PS - Maybe I should say this now. If you buy a 635 and aren't happy with it, contact me before putting it up for sale on B/S/T. I'll probably buy it from you. I EDC both the RSK MkI and the 943 I bought from you (along with a 630 at times). I would love to add a 635 to the mix. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## phatch (Feb 16, 2005)

The Sebenza is just about everything I dislike in a knife. Frame lock, metal handle and hollow ground. 

The RSK has the awesome axis lock, a beefy handle that is comfortable. Operates easily with winter gloves, at least I thought so. The checkering wears in nicely. And a nice high flat grind. 

Phil


----------



## rnpollard (Feb 17, 2005)

Sebenza!! Small regular with an Arc AAA on the lanyard for everyday. Large Regular with double thumb lug and swedge for weekends and evenings. Unbeatable!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Ray...

I vote for the small plain Sebenza. It`s built like a tank, and has a beautiful combination of form and function.

It`s also meant to be used, and not become a safe queen. Different flashlights may rotate in and out of my EDC, but I ALWAYS carry my small plain Sebenza. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Take care.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I've owned a small Sebby a couple different times in the past. I don't recall why I sold them, but it's not unlike me to go back to something I didn't care for the 1st time around to give it another try. I also had a couple Mk1's. The price is great, but it is a pretty big (thick) knife. I recall the Sebby (small) being much thinner but I don't think that I cared for the clip and the handle didn't feel as good as the Benchmade in my hand.


----------



## newo (Feb 19, 2005)

Get one with wood inlays. The classics cost less with inlays because they aren't limited editions. But the inlays do thicken the handle up a bit, if you are looking for that. The clip comes off. And if the indent where the clip was attached bothers you, CRK sells an insert (at a ridiculous price, I might add), a piece of Ti that fits perfectly into that indent. That sort of thing (the indent from the missing clip) bothers me a lot, so I bought the insert. They don't sell many inserts, so they're made in small runs, so they cost too much for what they are. But they are available if it makes a difference to you.


----------



## Ginseng (Feb 22, 2005)

For ergonomics and use, the RSK or Mini-RSK (and to a lesser degree the Grip and MiniGrip) are unbeatable and unbeatable values. I've used both and my take is this: The Sebenza is a beautiful, minimalist knife that happens to work well in lighter applications. The RSK is a knife designed to work and work hard and garners respect by its exceptional integration of form and function. 

If I had to cut down a stack of heavy boxes, trim carpet, notch dowels for garden work, etc. there's no doubt that I would rather have the RSK in hand. And need I even mention the AXIS lock? I can deploy, cut and stow the blade in under 1.5 seconds one handed. For me, it's a question of how _confident_ I feel with knife in hand carrying out the operation I'm engaged in. The RSK and Mini-RSK allow me to feel more confident and to focus on the work at hand.

I love this knife design. can you tell? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Note: This is my opinion so please, no flaming. I'm not looking to dis or debate, just offering my $0.02 in response to Ray's inquiry.

Wilkey


----------



## js (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
For ergonomics and use, the RSK or Mini-RSK (and to a lesser degree the Grip and MiniGrip) are unbeatable and unbeatable values. I've used both and my take is this: The Sebenza is a beautiful, minimalist knife that happens to work well in lighter applications. The RSK is a knife designed to work and work hard and garners respect by its exceptional integration of form and function. 

If I had to cut down a stack of heavy boxes, trim carpet, notch dowels for garden work, etc. there's no doubt that I would rather have the RSK in hand. And need I even mention the AXIS lock? I can deploy, cut and stow the blade in under 1.5 seconds one handed. For me, it's a question of how _confident_ I feel with knife in hand carrying out the operation I'm engaged in. The RSK and Mini-RSK allow me to feel more confident and to focus on the work at hand.

I love this knife design. can you tell? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Note: This is my opinion so please, no flaming. I'm not looking to dis or debate, just offering my $0.02 in response to Ray's inquiry.

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Wilkey,

Have you ever carried a Sebbie for any length of time? Because I would say that the Sebbie can handle a *lot* more than "light" work, and I can deploy, cut, and stow the Sebbie very quickly--not sure if it's 1.5 seconds or what.

I have never handled an RSK so I can't say which I would prefer for any given task, but I can tell you that my Sebbie will handle the most rugged of tasks with aplomb and is a knife that is designed to work and work hard. In fact the very name means "work". The lock-up of the Sebbie is compared to the AXIS lock. Both are considered exceptionally solid and safe lock-up systems.

I doubt I could feel any more confident with another knife than I do with my Sebbie, but it is a theoretical possibility.

I also am just throwing out an opinion and do not want to start a flame war, but it just seemed to me that the very things you are praising the RSK for are the very things I would praise the Sebbie for, and it made me wonder if you have done a direct comparison or not.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 23, 2005)

"...that happens to work well in lighter applications." 

There's a phrase that'll make Sebenza owners go nuts. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the RSK a lot, and wouldn't hesitate to choose or use it for any application you care to name. I have not a bad word to say about mine, and many many good words. 

However, the suggestion that the Sebenza is in some way deficient relative to the RSK for heavy use just seems wildly misguided. 'nuff said.

I think the biggest functional difference between the two is that the RSK has a large, grip-filling handle, and the Sebenza has a flat, minimalist handle. It may be that for various applications, one or the other fits an owner's preferences better - for me, the thin profile of the Sebenza makes me MUCH more likely to have it with me, and I find the very aggressive knurling on the RSK a bit much - it's a bit hard on the hands when doing heavy work. 

T_i_N - specifically asked for comparison without regard to cost, but that's actually a big deal in this head-to-head. The RSK was designed by Ritter and Benchmade to provide a lower-cost, full-function alternative to his Large Sebenza. I think they did a great job of this, and have offered a knife that is as functional as the Sebenza at 1/3 the price. It's the first knife I've ever felt that way about since I got my Sebenza in 1997. Most others seem to have a less-useful blade shape, lacked strength, etc. 

Head-to-head without cost, I think it's a toss-up - purely a matter of preference. With cost included, the RSK is a huge price-performance winner, IMHO.


----------



## daloosh (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Ray, 

I think you've already identified the issues around this choice. I love the Axis lock, and the BM is more ergonomic and comfortable over the long run. But, my EDC is a small Sebenza. It's tough and elegant and comes apart so beautifully. I removed the clip and like the low flat profile for EDC. But, you'll know which fits your needs better.

daloosh


----------



## js (Feb 23, 2005)

Just one more thing:

The ability to completely disassemble and clean my Sebenza is a *HUGE* plus for me. I love it, and for me it is worth so much. But that's just me. YMMV.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 23, 2005)

If I had to choose *only* one of my knives to carry, it would be the Ritter Grip MkI hands-down. I had to use it to cut the ends off of a 12-guage three-wire extenson cord just this morning, and it is still shaving sharp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That being said, I have never had the opportunity to handle a Sebenza. Hopefully js and I can do a side-by-side comparison of the Sebbie and MkI next month.


As I mentioned above, the 635 Mini-Skirmish will have nearly identical dimensions to the Ritter Grip MkI, which means it will be only slightly smaller than a large Sebenza. If there was ever a semi mass-produced knife to compare to a Sebenza, the 635 mini will be it, at a fraction of the cost.

In fact, to REALLY put this all into perspective, for the price of one large Sebenza you could *almost* buy the Ritter mini-grip, the Ritter MkI, the 630 Skirmish, AND the 635 Mini-Skirmish. You could easily buy three of the four knives. As close to function to the Sebenza as these other knives come, I just can't see why it's worth the extra $$$. Once I've handled a Sebbie, I may change my mind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Just MHO, and YMMV.


----------



## js (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
If I had to choose *only* one of my knives to carry, it would be the Ritter Grip MkI hands-down. I had to use it to cut the ends off of a 12-guage three-wire extenson cord just this morning, and it is still shaving sharp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That being said, I have never had the opportunity to handle a Sebenza. Hopefully js and I can do a side-by-side comparison of the Sebbie and MkI next month.


As I mentioned above, the 635 Mini-Skirmish will have nearly identical dimensions to the Ritter Grip MkI, which means it will be only slightly smaller than a large Sebenza. If there was ever a semi mass-produced knife to compare to a Sebenza, the 635 mini will be it, at a fraction of the cost.

In fact, to REALLY put this all into perspective, for the price of one large Sebenza you could *almost* buy the Ritter mini-grip, the Ritter MkI, the 630 Skirmish, AND the 635 Mini-Skirmish. You could easily buy three of the four knives. As close to function to the Sebenza as these other knives come, I just can't see why it's worth the extra $$$. Once I've handled a Sebbie, I may change my mind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Just MHO, and YMMV. 

[/ QUOTE ]

But I don't want four knives. I only want one. And cost is not really too much of an issue, although I don't want to throw my money away, either. Some would say "go custom" to me, but aesthetically, I like the Sebbie, and this will be flying in the face of many people's aesthetics. But that's just something you can't argue about.

For me, once I played with the Sebbie, there was no other knife for me but that. But I know that others have had an equally strong and opposite reaction. The Sebenza seems to be one of those knives that most people feel strongly about one way or the other.


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm one of those folks who is NOT of strong flavor RE the Sebbie - I'll affectionately call it a "Grey Turd" because the pain version is rather, well, plain

But boy is it a good KNIFE - which is what counts

I had the money to buy customs once upon a time, and did, so I've not had to BUY a Sebbie, but have carried a friends for a week or two (while he carried one of my customs)

We BOTH came away impressed, but NOT impressed enough to spend the $$$ to buy a Sebbie/custom in our present financial situation (amazing what kids will do)

The Sebbie is a kife that blurs the distinction between "custom" and "Production". VERY well executed, great design, small things I would change (although the Wood Inlay fixes 90% of them)

If I was to lose my EDC custom (almost did one time - fell out of its sheath) I'd buy a Sebbie, but I have no REAL strong feelings about them


----------



## Cmoore (Feb 23, 2005)

Got both knives and like both a lot. If I could only have one, it would be the Seb for sure, especially in a real survival situation. The Seb is sturdier and less complex than the RSK. As much as I like RSK and its Axis lock, it really can't compare to the Seb's frame lock reliability in harsh conditions and hard use over time. Eventually, you will have an issue with the Omega spring in the Axis lock -- not so with the Seb's frame lock.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 23, 2005)

Have you heard about anyone having problems with the Omega spring? It's an obvious weak link in the system, all the more so because the lock fails open without the spring tension - I'm not sure if it will stay closed if one of the two springs fails - if so, that would be better, and provide a soft-failure mode... 

The Axis lock is a big step forward in many ways, and super-solid when working, but as far as I can tell, absolutely reliant on two VERY thin pieces of stainless spring... However, I haven't even heard of spring failures... might be that most of these are only a couple years or so old...


----------



## Cmoore (Feb 23, 2005)

I've no first hand experience and don't personally know of anyone having a problem with the Axis lock omega springs -- I have read of a couple of instances. Other than metal fatigue over a very very long time, I think the spring issue is really one of potential blockage rather than breakage. The Axis lock mechanism must be kept relatively free from clogging by snow and ice, mud, and general debris if it is to function properly. As long as one keeps the Axis mechanism relatively clean and debris free, it should work just fine for a very long time.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 23, 2005)

Great interaction guys. Your comments are pretty much what I expected with no surprises. Like I said early on, I've owned a couple Sebenza's (small regular and large regular) over the last couple of years. They've both been sold quite sometime ago. If memory serves, I didn't care for the way the Sebbie felt in my hand (the grip) after a couple minutes of working with it. The Mk1 (both regular and mini) both feel much better in my hand. I've never found the the knurling to be a problem on the Mk1, however my hand aches in a matter of minutes while handling the Sebbie (both small and large). This may be because I have large thin hands, who knows.

I'm not one of these guys to fancy the idea of taking my knife apart to clean it, so all that hype about doing this with a Sebbie really doesn't matter to me and to be honest, I'd hope that it doesn't need "cleaning" all that often.

At any rate, as we all knew, this would come down to personal preference. I did say not to factor in the price aspect of the two, but the bottom line is that it has to be considered, especially for those on a low budget. I think, for now, I'll hand onto my Mk1 regular and mini and avoid the Sebbie for awhile, at least until the new Benchmade comes out.


----------



## js (Feb 24, 2005)

TIN,

I don't think there's any "hype" regarding cleaning one's sebbie, is there? Hmm.

Anyway, I will say this:

It certainly *does* require occasional cleaning (once every three or four months) or else it gets less than easy to open--which is OK, I suppose and does not interfere with the functioning of the knife, but I like my Sebenza to open buttery smooth and easy. This has been my experience, and yes, I use the CRK fluorinated grease, which is supposed to work best and last longest.

So that would be another strike against the Sebbie.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Jim. I was probably a bit overzealous with that comment. Obviously, any knife will need care and maintainance (yes, this includes cleaning) to function properly and for a good long time. I keep looking, but haven't been able to find any Nascar/Racing related custom regular Sebbies.


----------



## newo (Feb 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Thanks Jim. I was probably a bit overzealous with that comment. Obviously, any knife will need care and maintainance (yes, this includes cleaning) to function properly and for a good long time. I keep looking, but haven't been able to find any Nascar/Racing related custom regular Sebbies. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, if that is of interest, you need to chat with Lisa. http://www.chrisreeve.com/unique.htm Their phone number is on one of the site pages. It is a small company - something like 18 employees, including the owner and his wife. I have found them to be very friendly and helpful. I think you'll find they can do something NASCAR or racing related that you'll enjoy a great deal. 

On the other hand, if you just don't like the knife itself, or prefer to replace your knife every few years as it wears out (sebbies don't wear out), all the custom design work in the world isn't going to make it into something you want to live with, or to pay for. 

But ultimately, there is what I am learning is the standard CPF advice at times like this - buy both.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Feb 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
Ray,
One other thing to throw out for you to think about. BM introduced the 635 Mini Skirmish at the recent SHOT show. It's basically just a 630 Skirmish sized down to allow it to be legally carried in most US places (since the 630 is over 4", it is illegal to carry in several states).

Here's a picture of it, courtesy of *Doug Ritter's SHOT show review*:







The buzz is that the 635 is going to be a real competitor to the Sebenza line, *especially* if fit/finish are executed as well as they were on the 630. It is due out later this Spring, IIRC. It is only slightly smaller than the large sebenza, but at 1/2 to nearly 1/3 the price. Still the great S30V steel as in both of the other knives you mention.

Also, the 635 will have very nearly the exact same blade size and overall length of the Benchmade RSK MkI, however with a thinner body the Ti handle affords, opening holes instead of studs, and a framelock like the Sebenza. 

If you ask me, in general the 635 is nicer to look at than a plain Sebenza is, plus the 635 begs to be modded whereas I doubt I could ever lay a cutting tool to a Sebenza. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif However, I do like the blade shape of the Sebenza slightly better for a knife of that size.

PS - Maybe I should say this now. If you buy a 635 and aren't happy with it, contact me before putting it up for sale on B/S/T. I'll probably buy it from you. I EDC both the RSK MkI and the 943 I bought from you (along with a 630 at times). I would love to add a 635 to the mix. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That blade is nothing like the one on the RSK...
I will bet that it does not cut nearly as well as the RSK...
Wow, but it seems strange to use the term RSK...
We use it over on the http://www.spacebattles.com forums to refer to the 'force of nature' that is the 'Ripped Shirt Kirk'. Refering to the fact that whenever Kirk(in the old Star Trek) got into a fight, if his shirt got ripped...NOTHING could defeat him!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 26, 2005)

The RSK as it relates to that awesome Benchmade knife stands for "Ritter Survival Knife". It's Doug Ritter's adaptation of the BM Griptilion/Mini-Griptilion knife. It's really an awesome knife, especially the Mini.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Feb 28, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
The RSK as it relates to that awesome Benchmade knife stands for "Ritter Survival Knife". It's Doug Ritter's adaptation of the BM Griptilion/Mini-Griptilion knife. It's really an awesome knife, especially the Mini. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know what it is...I have TWO of them! The regular and the Mini. Both with the same serial number!
It is just that we have been using the acronim RSK for YEARS on spacebattles. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I have been a regular on http://www.equipped.org for a long time too... Very good site... Ritter knows his stuff...Though we do differ on the usefullness of the solar still...


----------



## Bill.H (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Quest. Time will tell, but this could be very serious competition for the Sebbie. William Henry's fit & finish is second to no other mass manufacturer; and it's a vastly superior, albeit very expensive, new steel (ZDP 189) used in the blade.


----------



## Bill.H (Feb 28, 2005)

DOH! I got so carried away reading this thread I forgot what the subject was /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif So I'm not surprised... it's off topic for this thread. Sorry.

But I think y'all will enjoy looking at it anyway.


----------



## Deanster (Mar 1, 2005)

OK - my mini-RSK just showed up today. Clearly, I can't give a detailed use review, but I can share first impressions with a full-size RSK, small regular Sebenza and mini-RSK in hand. Sadly, I don't have a large Sebenza on hand to round out the comparison. 

The full-size RSK is a big knife. Big blade, big handle, big clip, fills the hand nicely, handles well, but it's as big a knife as I'd want to carry in my front pocket on a clip, and at least in terms of width, it's larger than I like. 

Interstingly, when you have a large and small Sebenza, they seem nicely matched - the large is 'one size larger' than the small. Somehow, the large and mini RSK seem more like 'two sizes' difference. 

The mini-RSK is a very nice size match for the small Sebenza. It's not quite as slim, and the shape isn't as quite as compact, but it's a very nice, easily pocketable size, and a winner in the hand and riding on its clip.

Notably, the tremendous sense of solidity of the larger RSK is a bit lacking in the mini-RSK. The Axis lock seems s little more 'lightweight', though it still locks as solidly as you could ask for. The smaller, thinner plastic of the handle has more flex and give than in the large version, and the whole thing seems only 'very good' on the 'will this take anything I throw at it?' question. 

By contrast, the small Sebenza seems rock-solid, as you'd expect from three solid slabs of metal. 

Side-by-side, I notice that the blade of the RSK is noticably thinner across the spine than the Sebenza - the specs say 2.54mm for the mini, 3.175mm for the Sebenza. Not sure if that's a big deal unto itself, but as someone above noted that they test knives by jamming them into wood, then flexing it side to side until the handle touches on either side, digging out a hole in the wood in the process, the extra thickness certainly can't hurt.

The Sebenza's ergonomics have always worked well for me, and the mini-RSK's seem solid - more on this after I've had some time using the mini. 

All in all, I keep on coming to the same conclusion however I look at it. IMHO, the Sebenza is a somewhat better knife than the RSK in most dimensions, perhaps as much as 50% better, depending on your preferences and prejudices.

Given that the mini RSK costs ~$100, and the small Sebenza ~$350, that's a massive win for the folks at Benchmade. You can buy a better knife than the RSK's, but it'll cost you 3.5x as much, for an incrementally better knife on most functional aspects.

I'm a huge believer in price/performance, and the RSK line is a Sebenza-killer on that front. I'll carry the mini-RSK for a couple weeks, and see what I think, but I imagine that I'll make the same decision I've made before - my Sebenza will be my EDC - if I lost mine tomorrow, I'd buy another without hesitation. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 1, 2005)

I picked up the full size RSK a couple of months back and I'm kicking myself for not getting the mini too. I really like this knife. I've got a couple of Griptilians but I like the blade on this knife better. I just hope they make it in a couple of other handle colors. Neon orange comes to mind, the yellow they have now just isn't bright enough IMO.

-LT


----------



## alanhuth (Mar 1, 2005)

I've got the mini RSK and the mini Sebenza. If I were MadMax trying to survive after a nuclear winter and I knew this would be my last knife with no hope of repair or replacement, etc., I'd probably choose the Sebenza. But in this world, where I can get the Axis lock fixed if it ever gave up (hardly likely) or buy a new one (with all the money I saved), I'd go with the mini RSK. It's more comfortable in my pocket, I can close it with one hand, it's sharper (thinner blade), it's easier to hold on to, it's not such a big deal if I lose it, and I prefer the blade shape (better for making PB&Js).


----------



## js (Apr 5, 2005)

Well,

Just thought I'd revive this thread, as I have had the chance to play with an RSK side by side with my large regular sebbie. (LEDmodMan came to vist for a couple days this past weekend! Lots of fun; great guy!)

Anyway, I'll jump to the punch-line: cost no object, I would still choose the sebbie

*BUT* the RSK Mk 1 is one hell of a knife for $105! I love it! I can't say anything more than has already been said above by Deanster and others, but I will reaffirm a few things already said, FWIW. The AXIS lock system on the RSK allows you to deploy and return the blade very quickly. More quickly than you can with a Sebbie, although it is not that far behind in any case. Plus, you do not have to reach across the blade to unlock and close it, if that matters to you. The blade of the RSK is very, very nice, and is flat ground and even wider than the sebbie blade. I didn't get a chance to cut with it, but as it is more or less patterned off the sebbie blade with a few changes which I mentioned, I'm sure it cuts like a dream. The handle, although plastic, is very sturdy, grippy, and fills the hand well.

The downsides are that the RSK is thicker and more noticeable clipped inside a pocket. Also, personally, I didn't really like the agressive "knurling". And finally, disassembling the RSK will void the warrantee, and as I have already mentioned, being able (and even encouraged) to completely disassemble and clean my sebenza is important to me. Oh, and one other thing, the Sebenza can be sent back to CRK for a complete refurb, and as it is simply bead blasted titanium, except for the blade, it gets pretty much back to brand new looking--if that matters to anyone.

So, again, I find that both lockups are rock solid, but that the axis lock is faster. Both knives have awesome blades and great handles, but I prefer the profile and grip of the sebbenza slightly more than the RSK. This seems to be simply a matter of taste and how God made your hand.

But there it is. Cost no object, I choose the Sebenza. Cost an object, the RSK gets the nod. Aesthetics and ergonomics, I chose the sebbie. Overall, both are really great knives. In fact, the RSK is the first knife I've seen or heard about since I bought my sebbie that I have briefly considered buying--although I won't. But still, in my case, that's saying something.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I do EDC a small Sebenza Classic for the last 6-7 years, and the Sebenza, although somewhat scratched a little, still works flawlesly. I use a diamond kit to sharpen mine, and it takes a LONG time before I feel I need to re-sharpen it. Mine being so old, it uses the "old" VG-10 steel instead of the new one, but I still LOVE my old Sebbie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

EDIT: I am mistaken in the Sebbie's steel. It is not VG-10 but BG42, which is what Chris R. used back in 2000 when I ordered mine. Here is a picture of my well-used, and still in great shape LEFT hand small classic with my other EDC knife, a CRKT M1:





I am used to the Axis lock since I bought one of the original 710's (nearly 4 inch blade) back when they were first launched. In terms of locking and ease of use, I preffer the Axis to the Sebbie's lock, plus the Axis makes for a MUCH safer setup when trying to close the blade. I terms of a system that would work no mater what, nothing beats the simplicity and strength of the Sebbie's lock - quite ingenious indeed. From a practical, every day use, I really like the Axis. The only problem is that with the 4" blade it was too big/intimidating for most folks, so I don't carry that one any longer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I typically carry the Sebbie with dress pants due to being so thin and relatively "small". That being said, on an "impulse" buy I got a Columbia River Lightfoot M1 Folder two years back (uses AUS 8 steel) since I wanted a larger knife for non-office use and/or for use during weekends. However, the M1 is too heavy and needs resharping more often than I would like (I am spoiled by the Sebbie!). I have been loking for something lighter and with much better steel, so I just ordered the full-size RSK Mk1 knife for $105.

If I did not have the small Sebbie, I would have gotten the mini RSK, but since the Sebbie does everything perfectly, and I wanted a larger knife, the full-size RSK sounded perfect. I look forward to getting it in my hands sometime next week /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 10, 2005)

What about a Plain Jane Benchmade Mini-Griptilian? Same thing as the Mini Ritter, with 440C steel which I happen to like, and a couple of blade profiles to chose from, retailed at something like $52? Feels great in the hand, and opens like butter. Nothing not to like.

I lost my first one, and after carrying a Spyderco Delica for a long time, just went back to the Mini-Grip. Nice knife, nice price. And I won't commit suicide if I lose this one, like I might if I lost one of the pricier knives.

best regards


----------



## Deanster (Aug 10, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a Mini-grip, though I don't like benchmade's standard blade shapes much - I really prefer a very plain-jane drop point like the Sebenza or RSK. I think the RSK series mates an outstanding steel, great blade shape, and the truly top-notch Mini-grip foundation. 

My Mini-RSK is my second-favorite EDC knife, and is starting to get the nod anytime I think there's a chance of losing a knife, as my Small Sebenza would feel like a significant loss.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Aug 14, 2005)

I got in late to the party but I have to echo several important points. The Sebbie is not for everyone. The all metal handle is just too "cold" for some. The RSK knives are well accepted and respected in the knife community. I do not have an RSK but would love to try the mini. I do however have matching Stars & Stripes large and small Sebbies. I keep the large in my EDC bag and carry the small in right front pocket every day. It always comes down to personal preferences in the end.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 15, 2005)

So between the Sebenza and the RSK Mk1, both!

I got my Sebbie back in 2000/2001, and today I got my RSK Mk1. Sebbie on top, RSK in the middle, and CRKT M1 at the bottom:






Yes, the RSK is a bigger knife, but after alternating between my Sebbie and the CRKT M1 (which is heavier) for almost two years, the RSK feels "light" by comparison to the M1:





I must say that I am VERY impressed with the full-size RSK. I don't have HUGE hands, but I do wear a large size on gloves, and the RSK feels "perfect" in my hand. This knive feels better and more secure in my hand than my small Sebbie. Yes, probably the large Sebbie would also feel great, but this "griptilian" grip is totally awesome!






Although the Sebbie has a super strong lock, the Axis feels good. I would trust the Sebbie's lock over the Axis, if I were allowed to only have one - there is definitely a lot less than can go wrong with the Sebbie in the field or in harsh situations.

My very first though when I got the RSK our of its box was "man, this is nice - I should go ahead and order a second one!!!"






Would I buy the smaller one? I don't know for sure. The small Sebbie is far stronger than a small RSK, is thiner and easier to carry in dress pants, and has a slightly thicker blade on top of everything, so I don't see why I ever would. If I did not have a Small Sebbie, maybe I would consider one. In fact, for those in a budget, the small RSK does sound like a great alternate.

I will start EDC'ing the RSK tomorrow - lets see how it does in "real" use.

Will


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice pictures! I am serously considering the RSK. I think I'll go for the full size one.

If I had the $$, I'd love a Sebenza, but alas I do not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------

